# Daily Specialization Training ? Transform Your Weakest Bodyparts



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Experience the power of extremely targeted, high-frequency training. It literally has the power to turn your weakest bodyparts into your best!Everybody has them but nobody wants them. What are they? Stubborn, hard-to-develop bodyparts. For me, it’s shoulders, calves and biceps. For you, it may be chest and triceps or perhaps hamstrings and quadriceps. No matter [...]

*Read More...*


----------

